# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  حداري من السامسونغ حداري

## timali

*توضيح هام    بالنسبه للأجهزة السامسونج الجديدة  فقط الاجهز التى طرحت الاونه الاخيرة   تمت شركه سامسونج بأطلاق نوع حمايه جديده    ببرجاء التعامل معها بحذر   مثلا s8500 في فيرجنات Bada 1 Bada 1.5 Bada 2 الحمايه الجديده علي bada 2 لو اعطيته فلاشه قديمه هيقف وهيرفض ياخد اي فلاشه حتي لو اخر تحديث فالافضل عند التفليش او التعريب استخدام اخر فيرجن  الحمايه دي علي انواع  والبرغم عن ذلك ان الجهاز هيدخل وضعيه الدونلود تانى ولكن يرفض اخد اى فلاشه ان كانت   Bada: s8500,s8530,s7230.. Wave Swift Sysol Android:i9023,i9020,i9100,i9200,s5830 .....  والحل هو انك هترجع تعمل repair boot  للجهاز على بوكس الريف جيتاج   وترجع تفلشه بأى فلاشه ان كانت جديده او قديمه  اما بالنسبه للأجهزة  Swift , sysol وهى مشكله الدونجريد  بعد تفليشها يظهر السريال 0000  ومن الممكن حل هذه المشكله بكتابة full flash للجهاز  وبعديه ملف ايبروم على بوكس spt وممكن حلها ايضا عن طريق hwk /z3x  الاجهزة Swift  تقف على اللوجو الافتتاحيه ويظهر ارقام بالاحمر على جانب الشاشه  اما bada لا يقبل فلاش نهائى    -android  مشاكل في الشبكه او يعلق في وضع الطيران او الرقم التسلسلي ٠٠٠٠ والحل  ريبير بوت وفلاش باي فيرجن   ودا الدليل   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   تقبلوا مرورى  تحياتى
موضوع مقتبس للسيد تامر من مصر  *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## rakhimuse

بارك الله فيك على المعلومة

----------


## samirline

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmedhessin2

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## ماركوني

شكررررااااا

----------


## khaledrwashdh

باركك الله ونفعنا من معلومات الطيبه

----------


## abede7

merci

----------


## MAGICIEN007

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## ahmed1936

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sami70

بارك الله فيك

----------


## chitangen6

شكرا على المعلومة

----------

